# Hi from Tennessee



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok someone here let me know that I did not properly introduce myself when I joined the board and since I just lurk and read most of the time I needed to introduce myself. So I have ran a haunted house for the past three years for our neighorhood halloween get together and several of the teens help out with scaring the adults and others that will actually come inside LOL. Everyone has a great time and each year it has grown bigger and cost more $$$. I have done some molding and casting and now I am into welding to make some frames for the pneumatic stuff I bought off e-bay. I just like making stuff and expanding the haunt. I have made several new friends and hope to be able to make the trip to some of the halloween shows in the future.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You've made me proud! Thanks and welcome RU!
You are now added to the list of BEEF NETTING FOR SPIDERWEBS!

So, as everyone will ask, do you have a website of you do's?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Street!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome, RU! Always nice to have more haunters here.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi RU, welcome to the street. Glad you could drop dea...by.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, you psychotic nutcase! You will fit in here very well!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welder, I need a welder. Anyway, welcome to the street.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome ruafraid...so glad you could join us :jol:


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Send the welder to me and no one gets hurt!! Welcome to the Street.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, ruafraid! Welcome and don't be afraid to post more often!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Velcome to de Unpleasant Street... mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street ruafraid


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the very warm welcome. I'll try not to be to afraid to post more. LOL I do have a domain name registered for a website but I don't have it finished yet  At least I got an early start for this years haunt un-like the last 3 years. I wanted to enjoy building it not killing myself for 2 weeks to get it built. not that anyone else has ever done that. Here is the link to my photobucket site. http://photobucket.com/albums/c29/ruafraid/


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice haunt, RU. I noticed your dot room and it made me smile. I love dot rooms!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street, don't worry we do bite. It's okay though, we have all our shots.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome ruafraid. Nice pix of your haunt.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to one of the best sites on the 'Net. Great gang of people here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Is that new blood lurking and posting here? Welcome!! Welcome!!!! I hope you have an unpleasant stay


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Did someone say "new blood"? Ah I see, another victim of the streets has joined us. Glad you signed on ruafraid, enjoy.


----------

